# Wives Sponsoring Husbands



## Unikwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all

I am a 40 something female about to start my first degree 

Although I am enrolled to do a Management/Laws double, my hubby and I have been talking over the past few days and are really keen to do some overseas work before we hit retirement 

Having done a lot of reading in the past few days, I am at a loss as to whether I will be able to sponsor my hubby and daughter as a Lawyer? I have seen some sites that say you just have to have a uni degree, other sites specifically mention Lawyers and others say only teachers, medical and engineers.

My hubby has no uni training - the best he has is a Cert II in Business Studies. He is currently working as a Trainee Store Manager, so I feel that, once completed and with a year or 2 under my belt, I will have the best chance of comanding a reasonable salary.

Any advice or information - links to other sites etc - you can provide would be fantastic.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hiya, here's some info for you:

Sponsor husband wife Dubai


----------



## Unikwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks - had read that but as I said above - other sites have said other things 

Maybe I should just contact the Embassy direct, save myself a lot of :juggle:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly they change the rules at the drop of a hat. Good luck.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Providing you earn a good salary (around 12k AED a month upwards) you should have no problems sponsoring your husband. It is essentially by getting special permission, so not a given, but providing you have all the paperwork you will have no difficulties. He wont be able to work on your visa, though depending on which day of the week it is, a NOC from you might allow it. Otherwise he would have to transfer to a company sponsor once he finds work. 

As Chocs said, it is changeable with anything here, but the likelihood is that the only change would be additional paperwork.


----------



## Unikwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. So basically, once we are ready, it will just be a case of submit the paperwork and lots of prayers 

We are hoping that he will get a quick promotion (the company he is working for are rapid promoting due to major expansion) and can rack up a few years at Manager level. He has tried to enrol in further education for next year - but got told they aren't running his course in first semester.

All being well, we may not have to jump through hurdles yet


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Unikwa said:


> it will just be a case of submit the paperwork and lots of prayers


thats basically the rule of thumb in the UAE...


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
Any joy with this? I / we will have the same problem when we arrive.

My other half will be earning around 22000 per month, plus housing, car etc. As a senior manager in a large security company (offshore, close protection etc). I work offshore and do very well myself and am seeking to find work in the UAE, but that said, will she be able to sponsor me?

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This question was answered in another thread earlier today. A thread that you started...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../143556-greetings-uk-family-moving-dubai.html

No need to drag up a thread from months ago when you have already been given the answers.


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> This question was answered in another thread earlier today. A thread that you started...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../143556-greetings-uk-family-moving-dubai.html
> 
> No need to drag up a thread from months ago when you have already been given the answers.



This is indeed correct. I was asking for a follow-up on a specifically titled thread to see if there was any success for the OP, as opposed to hoping that the particular user in question happened to chance upon my not so relevantly titled thread elsewhere. :juggle:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

leeski09 said:


> This is indeed correct. I was asking for a follow-up on a specifically titled thread to see if there was any success for the OP, as opposed to hoping that the particular user in question happened to chance upon my not so relevantly titled thread elsewhere. :juggle:


But you have been told it can be done. I know of cases where the husband is sponsored by his wife under these circumstances.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I sponsor my husband and child, the main difference is the visa for husband is only a yearly one, and had to pay a 2000AED security deposit. 

It was fairly easy process but then my company assisted


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh and I do not have a degree.... Just had to have marriage certificate, my visa, and usual documents passport, tenancy contract I think


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats great news, and reassuring! 2 posts from you today has taken two things off our list, pretty much.
My wife-to-be, in a few weeks, has a honours degree, plus a whole load more quals and works as a highly prolific global manager for a worldwide specialist company. She will earn well over 200k a year, plus house, car, health-care and usual extras. I hope this is sufficient. Her company is going to support the applications too. I work in the oil & gas industry and do pretty well too, so there shouldn't be any worries about our substantiating a comfortable existence. 

Many thanks to you.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly they change the rules at the drop of a hat. Good luck.


Wise words as ever Chocoholic.

I am under my wife's sponsorship, I have just completed a year with a company (had NOC from wife and remained on her visa). (Wife visa is freezone and job was with an outside LLC company ).

I have now left and my company cancelled my labour card to allow me to join the new one. 

Apparently sometime in the last year the law has changed and you are now not able to stay on your wife's visa, you must cancel and join the employers.

This may not be an issue for some people but will have implications for others.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

leeski09 said:


> Thats great news, and reassuring! 2 posts from you today has taken two things off our list, pretty much.
> My wife-to-be, in a few weeks, has a honours degree, plus a whole load more quals and works as a highly prolific global manager for a worldwide specialist company. She will earn well over 200k a year, plus house, car, health-care and usual extras. I hope this is sufficient. Her company is going to support the applications too. I work in the oil & gas industry and do pretty well too, so there shouldn't be any worries about our substantiating a comfortable existence.
> 
> Many thanks to you.


They don't change the rules quite as much as everyone claims on here! 

I sponsored my husband only 5 months ago and I know others that have. It's becoming more common, but yes if you start a job then you would move over onto companies visa but that's expected and no big deal! Then your wife would also get the security deposit back! 

The funny thing was my husband had to give no objection to me sponsoring our son, quite funny considering I was giving him his visa


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

zovi said:


> They don't change the rules quite as much as everyone claims on here!
> 
> I sponsored my husband only 5 months ago and I know others that have. It's becoming more common, but yes if you start a job then you would move over onto companies visa but that's expected and no big deal! Then your wife would also get the security deposit back!
> 
> The funny thing was my husband had to give no objection to me sponsoring our son, quite funny considering I was giving him his visa



I will continue to work for the company in the UK or Canada... (maybe switching soon), nonetheless, i keep reading that my wife needs to be a teacher, engineer or doctor / dentist etc....? Is this a strict guidline... Her title is Global Operations Support Manager for an Offshore and close protection security company. Will that hold up, plus her degree, package etc?

Could you outline some or all of the process for me please, just to give us some up tp date info.
Many thanks
Lee


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

leeski09 said:


> I will continue to work for the company in the UK or Canada... (maybe switching soon), nonetheless, i keep reading that my wife needs to be a teacher, engineer or doctor / dentist etc....? Is this a strict guidline... Her title is Global Operations Support Manager for an Offshore and close protection security company. Will that hold up, plus her degree, package etc?
> 
> Could you outline some or all of the process for me please, just to give us some up tp date info.
> Many thanks
> Lee


I'm a procurement manager with no degree only diploma and I managed it no problems, my company managed visa process, but after I had my visa they then applied for husbands, needed wedding cert. I think tenancy agreement, passport obviously and photos, then he went for medical same as me and then got visa, his was only approved for a year though and has to be renewed every year whereas my visa is for 3 years, also had to put down a security deposit for him of 2000AED


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

zovi said:


> I'm a procurement manager with no degree only diploma and I managed it no problems, my company managed visa process, but after I had my visa they then applied for husbands, needed wedding cert. I think tenancy agreement, passport obviously and photos, then he went for medical same as me and then got visa, his was only approved for a year though and has to be renewed every year whereas my visa is for 3 years, also had to put down a security deposit for him of 2000AED


The working in UK/Canada thing might be problem I don't know.... :-/ 

My husband can't work on his visa... Although he is now for a free zone company and I just had to write a NOC for him to get labour card...


----------

